# intel e7400 vs e8400



## k1fox

Is the Intel core 2 duo e7400 better than the e8400? People with the e8400 get vista score of 5.5 while my e7400 gets 5.6!


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

nope, e8400 still better. has more cache and clocks higher on average.


----------



## Mez

Yep, just like WhiteFire said, the e8400 is the all around better processor.


----------



## Core2Deano

*not being completely biased..*

In my honest opinion get yourself an e8500. Released only last year, large cache and 1333 FSB makes them a tough little unit not to mention the blazing stock speed of 3.0Ghz (easily overclockable). What the heck is a vista score.. i knw of them but not about them. Can someone elaborate? I get 5.7..


----------



## k1fox

I must say however that the e7400 is really fast. Loads stuff in a fly.


----------



## Shane

E8400


----------



## HumanMage

Core2Deano said:


> In my honest opinion get yourself an e8500. Released only last year, large cache and 1333 FSB makes them a tough little unit not to mention the blazing stock speed of 3.0Ghz (easily overclockable). What the heck is a vista score.. i knw of them but not about them. Can someone elaborate? I get 5.7..



The vista score is a number that is assigned to your system on how well it can run various applications in windows vista. I want to say it measures things like processor (calculatons per second) RAM (operations per second) graphics card (Aero performance?) gaming graphics (game and 3D graphics performance) and primary hard disk judging these components your lowest sub-score would be your vista experience rating. From what I hear it's out of 6.


----------



## jevery

It’s a poor benchmark for comparing systems as I can max it with a midrange build.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Core2Deano said:


> In my honest opinion get yourself an e8500. Released only last year, large cache and 1333 FSB makes them a tough little unit not to mention the *blazing stock speed of 3.0Ghz *(easily overclockable). What the heck is a vista score.. i knw of them but not about them. Can someone elaborate? I get 5.7..



stock speed of an e8500 is 3.16Ghz


----------

